# Craft Show Verdict



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

And the verdict is...

OMG I'm exhausted! Sunday, Monday, AND Tuesday, I didn't get to bed before midnight, (closer to one a.m.) and had to be up only a few hours later. I was stopped last night because the poly ran out. I had at least six or seven signs that were supposed to go, but had to be left behind. I also had many that were still drying this morning, and I had to put the bows/final touches on them at the fair. 

So here are a few pictures of the original layout of my "booth." there's a couple missing, but they weren't done yet. I had to put their bows on yet. A local radio station here in Michigan (WCSX) does a "City of the Week" and this week is Rochester, which is where I work/had the craft fair. Imagine my surprise when the hosts of the program want to take their picture at my booth, holding my signs/product! (The girl that runs the fair and one of the members of the group held a frog, and the woman held up my sign that had a deer on it. You talk about *STOKED!* So, I was told to watch their site, because my booth may make it to their website. How *KOOL* is that???


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Really nice display. How did you do money wise?


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Looks Nice Barb. Maybe the publicity will get you some custom order jobs.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

You've hit the big time.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

The display looks great , really highlights your work


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Great news Barb. Hope the show was a major success and your on your way to bigger and better.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

DesertRatTom said:


> Really nice display. How did you do money wise?


Not bad; we always wish we could "sell out" but I won't complain. Learned the app that comes with the square, and I was extremely happy at the capabilities of it. I thought it was just for charge purchases, but on one order, I noticed the "cash" section, and tried it. I hadn't done much yet, so I was able to put in all my cash sales, and thus helping me keep track of stock, as well.


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Ya done good girl!


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Way to go, Barb. Your booth looks nice, like all the goodies on display.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Nice items and display. Tell me, why did Polly run out? Was she getting tired and needed a nap?


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

Nice display Barb. I have been using Square for years it works well. You better get ready for some orders  after that show airs


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

My booth made it to the website!

https://wcsx.com/galleries/city-of-the-week-in-rochester-2/


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Good job. Your booth looks nice. That was nice of them to post a pic with your stuff.

I know just how you feel about being exhausted. For several years, I would shoot the basketball games at a local tournament hosted by McDonald's. 80 high school teams (48 boys, 32 girls) from all over Texas and Louisiana would come to compete...and college coaches would come to watch. They come to scout the talent!

I was assigned to one gym, and shot 22 games in three days. I thought I was going to die. Several hundred pictures per game, and I had to edit and upload the keepers to MaxPreps as soon as possible. It was sorta fun, and I got to see some pretty good talent, but like I said, I thought I was going to die! :frown:


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Looks great


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Trade shows always tire me out. The one I go to is also a continuing education meeting where there's no one in the exhibit hall for 50 minutes, then 10 minutes of chaos. My daughter and I both come back exhausted after 3-4 days. Many of our sales come as we wander around in the halls. Next time see about having an order form with pictures of the stuff they can have personalized, and another with what you found they liked enough to buy. Doesn't have to be fancy but you need a unique name for each piece and/or an item number. Plus a place to write their order and make payment via phone and/or email and delivery mail address. Don't forget shipping and handling charges. Check out USPS for best shipping rate and method. They will also give you deadlines for on-time Christmas delivery. 

Interesting info. about the cube. People don't use actual money anymore.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

DesertRatTom said:


> Don't forget shipping and handling charges. Check out USPS for best shipping rate and method. They will also give you deadlines for on-time Christmas delivery.
> 
> Interesting info. about the cube. People don't use actual money anymore.


I don't want to mess with shipping and handling, Tom. That's why I don't have an Etsy page. With my hours, I don't want to have to mess with shipping. I don't care what I could be making.

As for the square, I'm extremely pleased with it. During down time, I sat and modified my items for more precise reports for exactly which sign was sold. I had almost 50/50 between cash and card. I got the one with the chip reader from Sam's for $35. It works on blue tooth. I decided to use my tablet instead of my phone, as it would be easier for getting signatures.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Beautiful display, Barb...C O N G R A T S...! ! !

Nice job getting on the web site...


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

roxanne562001 said:


> You better get ready for some orders  after that show airs


I knew a retired college professor that did craftshows, and consignment shops. Where he was I think I recall that a table was around $135, plus moving in, then out. He got one of those thingies for reading cards, and increased his sales noticably. Then he started getting repeat orders (he made custom boxes that went for around $50 usually, and up to about $75. Then he started getting orders from people who had bought at the consignment shop. And the repeat orders kept rising, plus the consignment shops started calling HIM. He was able to drop craft shows entirely, and had a full load with the repeat orders and consignment shops. Maybe that will happen to you one day.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Based on my wife’s history in retail sales I can say that the square system can be a real positive for sales and inventory control. I urge you to work with it, the time will be well spent.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Congrats, Barb. 
Did not see you in the web.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Our annual trade show table is $2.500 per 10x10 booth. Drives us nuts when we don't close anyone until we've started packing up to go home. Everything is about the followup for us.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

papasombre said:


> Congrats, Barb.
> Did not see you in the web.


I'm not, but my booth is. You have to scroll down to the second half of the page; after the pictures where they try on the crocheted hats.


----------

